
Facebook Team Celebrates and Explains the Usernames Launch [video] - peter123
http://mashable.com/2009/06/12/facebook-team-celebrates-username-launch/
======
chaosmachine
from the comments: <http://i40.tinypic.com/ddp8qc.jpg>

------
quizbiz
From a performance standpoint, it was perfectly smooth. I was surprised. Then
again, when I told a sibling to get her facebook username, she had no idea
what I was talking about.

------
nicara
For some odd reason it wouldn't let me register my real name (Felix) even
though I entered only a few (<10) seconds after the giveaway started.. the
minimum lenght is supposed to be five characters, and Felix is still not taken
as I type this - kinda annoying, since now I had to take something else when
apparently Felix would've been available, but wasn't due to some bug. And the
giveaway was at 6 in the morning in my timezone...

~~~
rg
I successfully registered a 5-character name within 10 seconds of the launch,
so if there were a bug it wasn't simply refusing strings of 5 characters.

------
GeneralMaximus
The lack of a downvote button will soon cause me -- and probably people who
share similar sentiments -- to simply flag everything that has the words
"twitter", "facebook", "new media", "techcrunch" etc. without thinking or
reading the said article.

pg out to find a way around non-news items making it to the HN front page.

------
niyazpk
Please people, please! This is not a place to post Facebook, Twitter and
MySpace news.

When sensationalism and hype comes in, intellectully satisfying discussion
dies out.

~~~
invisible
The first video explains their approaches to overcoming an unknown challenge
to an unknown load, and also why they decided to not charge for the usernames.

Honestly, that video provided some really interesting concepts. The "nuclear"
approach seemed really effective to cutting down page loads, too.

------
spitfire
Except I cannot hear a word the guy is saying. It just comes out as ... ...
... ...... .... ....

